# 4l65e shifts hard



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

my 05 with 4l65e shifts hard from first to second, the other gears are fine. do you guys have the same problem ? has new fluid and tranny filter


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Has the car been tuned?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i got a predator tune on mine and its really agressive under heavy throttle in the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

Did you buy the car used? Probably has a shift kit or maybe a upgraded servo?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

if it has a shift kit it will shift hard when cruising and quick ad short under heavy throttle.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

no its been rebuilt, the **** suckers who rebuilt it had to do it like 5 times, i think its about time i save up for one from GM. and no its not tuned, it has an air intake and mag x pipe with three inch piping to flowmasters.


----------

